# Brine Shrimp Eggs



## lennyboy222 (Jan 14, 2010)

I sell both on eBay and my own website. My username for eBay is leonard.siew with 100% feedback. You can search for it. I sell brine shrimp eggs with my newly created webstore. They are premium quality with 95% hatchout and free shipping.

Here is the link

www.brineshrimpegg.com


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, that's not the link. You still don't seem to quite get the concept of this section. This section is for linking to your active auctions on ebay, not for linking to your own website.

By he way, your website behaves strangely, even suspiciously. What's up with that? What is it continually downloading long after the page is finished?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

TOS, congrats on admin, and the loading is just due to ads it looks like.

Lenny Seiw, you post to ebay auctions, not your site...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, probably just ads.

Lenny, just pick one auction and post it here, and anyone visiting it on Ebay can easily see the rest by checking out your other auctions when they get to ebay.


----------



## Grable813 (Mar 24, 2010)

hey do you guys know what the best food for brine shrimp is, i know there is some sort of egg yolk but can i use baby fry formula


----------

